# Pee pad chewing



## RM<3Jaanu (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi! One issue that has come up really recently is that Jaanu has taken to chewing up his frisco potty pads. I spray then with bitter apple, but that only works until it evaporates (which is fast) I want to have an an option for inside the pen pottying that we can use when we have to go out for 3-4 hours (we haven't left the house that long since we have gotten him. If he has to potty he uses them correctly, but if he doesn't they become a fun toy. Any alternatives or fixes for this issue? Ugh they were working so well before haha. But at least he has stopped biting my arms and pants


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Puppies love to shred! In fact, this was one of puppy Peggy's favourite hobbies. We'd give her a cardboard box in her pen and let her go nuts. 

Could you try using turf instead? If that's not an option, you could try a puppy pad holder.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Assuming he doesn't eat the shredded pads, you could also try giving him some alternatives to satisfy the shredding urge.)


----------



## RM<3Jaanu (Jul 3, 2020)

He does sometimes eat them unfortunately. Definitely could try turf, just worried about him chewing and swallowing that. The pee pad hold seems like a neat idea. I doused a pee pad in bitter apple and after a moment of hesitation he tore into the pee pad with gusto, so it definitely is a deep rooted urge.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If he's eating them, I wouldn't use them. Not worth the risk, I don't think.


----------



## RM<3Jaanu (Jul 3, 2020)

Yup for sure, right now I am searching to see if there is there an indoor potty I could use with him that he won't chew or even if he does chew won't fall apart.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I used a litter box for Annie. I used newspaper cat litter pellets in an under bed storage box. It worked really well. I thought it was nice because it discouraged peeing on soft surfaces, didnt need to be changed often (once a week), didnt smell, etc. I started her off (it was winter) by plastic bagging some yellow snow that she created outside and letting it melt in the litter box.

Only issue major issue was she napped in it a few times. Ewwwwww! Bath....


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

You can get pee pad holders. I used one with Misha. The best ones have a plastic grate that goes over the pee pad that will 100% prevent chewing. Though with Misha I still had an issue because he decided he liked to _sleep_ on the pee pad holder... but he was a bit of a numbskull. I did find that after Misha developed bladder control he quickly became able to last for very long periods of time without a potty break. You may find you don't need them as much as you think.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Laughing at the thought of baby Annie and baby Misha curled up on their toilets 

RM, could Januu just stay in his crate while you're gone? If he's crate trained and adequately exercise (physically and mentally), there's a very good chance he would just curl up and snooze for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Toffee the toy poodle (Jul 14, 2020)

Being in an apartment, I can only echo what Raindrops said about the pee pad holder. Thoroughly recommend one, beware though if yours is anything like my dog when changing the pad make sure the dog doesn't run away with it! Another thing, obvious as it is, keep checking as and when it needs changing. Mine will pee next to it when she's not happy(largely due to my forgetting as it's a busy time with work for me right now)


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I really don't like pee pads, both because they encourage peeing on soft surfaces (therefore blankets, carpets, etc) and because I think it's easier for a puppy to learn from the beginning that potty is outside, versus having to learn one thing and then change to another.
However, when Raffi was small there were a few times I had to leave him at home for longer than I thought he could hold it. For those times I used a litter box (about twice his size) with pellets. I used wood horse bedding pellets but if you are worried about him eating them, cat litter pellets work too. Wood or paper. 
You could start by scattering a little bit of pellets over a pee pad to introduce the new potty.


----------

